# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 12/2009



## PCGH_Marco (29. September 2009)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Printausgabe 12/2009 der PC Games Hardware.


*Fehlerteufel:*
Vergleichstabelle S.40: Die Werte für die GT220/512 und GT220/1024 sind vertauscht, die Werte für die Radeon HD 3870 müssen wie folgt lauten: RV670 - 55 - 775 - 775 - 1.125 - 4.1 - 320 - 512/1.024 - GDDR3/4 - 496 - 12.400 - 72,0


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Radeon HD 5850/5700* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 28ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.9
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.6
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.65
• 3DC Filter-Test
• Direct 3D AF-Tester​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

Eine Kleinigkeit noch: Auf Seite 29 sehen Sie ein Bild, in dessen Bildunterschrift wir den Lüfterdurchmesser der Karte mit 75 mm angeben. Auf dem Bild selbst wird der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage leider nicht so recht deutlich. Dieses Bild, welches den Lüfter im ausgebauten Zustand ohne Plastikabdeckung zeigt, beweist unsere Angabe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• Radeon HD 5850/5870 Crossfire vs. Geforce GTX 285 SLI im Test: Multi-GPU-Shootout
• Ati Eyefinity: NFS Shift, Anno 1404, WoW, HL2, Oblivion und Bound in Blood in 5.120 x 1.600 Pixeln
•                      Video: Cry Engine 3 für PC auf Ati Eyefinity in 5.760 x 1.200 
       • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Radeon HD 5850 im Test: Der DirectX-11-Preisbrecher
•                     GT300: Neue Gerüchte zu Nvidias DirectX-11-Chip mit Codenamen Fermi 
 •                      G300-Fermi: Nvidia fokussiert GPU-Computing mit Next-Gen-Grafikkarte 
                 • AMD bestätigt DirectX-11-Spiele: Battleforge, Stalker: Call of Pripyat, Dirt 2 und Alien vs. Predator 
• Battleforge: DirectX-11-Patch für den Online-RTS-Titel wird ab sofort eingespielt 


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Marktübersicht HD 5000* aus der PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 42ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.9
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.6
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.65
• 3DC Filter-Test
• Direct 3D AF-Tester​*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (Reihenfolge nach Noten)*• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870
• Asus Radeon HD 5870
• HIS Radeon HD 5870
• MSI Radeon HD 5870
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870
• Asus Radeon HD 5850
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5850
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5770
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5770
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5750

• MSI Geforce GTX 275 Lightning
• Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 Vapor-X 1G
 • Palit Geforce GTX 275
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 4890 Heidi-Edition 850
• Asus Radeon HD 4770 Formula​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20% Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Benchmarks mit unserem bewährten Parcours (Crysis Warhead, Call of Duty: WaW, Race Driver: Grid und Fallout 3 + HD-Pack)
    • Auflösungen: 1.280 x 1.024, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.680 x 1.050, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.920 x 1.200, 8x(Q) MSAA/16:1 AF
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das Restsystem hat keinen Einfluss

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Geforce-Grafikkarten im VRAM-Test: 896 vs. 1.024 vs. 1.792 vs. 2.048 MiByte Videospeicher
• MSI Geforce GTX 275 Lightning mit 1.792 MiByte im Test
• OC-Giganten: GTX 285 FTW gegen HD 4890 Atomic
• Geforce GTX 295 2.0/Single-PCB im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Core-i7-Notebooks* aus der PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 134ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*• Battery Eater 2.7
• Fraps 2.9.9
• 3D Mark 06 (Free)
• CPU-Z v1.52.2
• Cinebench R10
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Mobile-Grafiktreiber (XP/Vista/7)
 • Radeon-Mobility-Grafiktreiber (Win 7)
• GPU-Z 0.3.6​* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
        • Neue Notebook-CPUs im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Notebooks/mobile Geräte steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henner (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *Silent-Special* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 8ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leise Produkte - Empfehlungen aus dem Artikel im Preisvergleich:*
Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings USC 120 mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master
CPU-Kühlkörper: Thermalright IFX-14, Prolimatech Megahalems
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B, Revoltec Pipe Tower Pro
Grafikkartenkühler: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi, Scythe Musashi, Accelero S1
Netzteil: Be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450 W, Corsair HX 520
SSD: Super Talent Ultradrive GX 128 GB
Festplatte: Samsung Ecogreen F2 1.500 GB
Festplattendämmung: Mcubed HDD Vertical Silence, Scythe Quiet Drive, Silentmaxx HD Silencer Rev. 2.0
Silent-Kit: PCGH Silent-Kit Vol. 3 mit Be quiet Silent Wings USC [Anzeige]

*Tools der Festplattenhersteller (AAM aktivieren)
*• Hitachi Feature Tool
• Samsung HUTIL

*Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• PCGH-Lüfter Silent Eagle 800 verfügbar [Anzeige]

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema leise Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit, über leise Festplatten wird hier gesprochen. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 12/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. Oktober 2009)

*Bonusmaterial zu Windows-7-Umsteigerguide:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Tools:*
- Macrium Reflect Free 
- Paragon Drive Backup Express
- Windows 7 Upgrade Advisors
-  Windows-Easy Transfer für Windows XP
- Windows-Easy Transfer für Windows Vista
- Mozbackup

*Weitere Artikel zum Thema Windows 7*
- [HowTo] Zu laufendem System mit Windows 7 eine ältere Windows-Version hinzufügen
- Microsoft bietet Windows-7-Installationstool für USB-Sticks an - Update: Anleitung
- Windows 7: Diese Spiele und Anwendungen machen Probleme - Update mit weiteren Spielen
- Windows-XP-Modus von Windows 7 ist fertiggestellt - Update: Download erschienen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *HD 5000 optimal nutzen* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 36ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*•  MSI Afterburner
•  Ati Tray Tools
• Fraps 2.9.9
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.6
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.65
• 3DC Filter-Test
• Direct 3D AF-Tester​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• Radeon HD 5850/5870 Crossfire vs. Geforce GTX 285 SLI im Test: Multi-GPU-Shootout
• Ati Eyefinity: NFS Shift, Anno 1404, WoW, HL2, Oblivion und Bound in Blood in 5.120 x 1.600 Pixeln
•                      Video: Cry Engine 3 für PC auf Ati Eyefinity in 5.760 x 1.200 
       • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Radeon HD 5850 im Test: Der DirectX-11-Preisbrecher
•                     GT300: Neue Gerüchte zu Nvidias DirectX-11-Chip mit Codenamen Fermi 
 •                      G300-Fermi: Nvidia fokussiert GPU-Computing mit Next-Gen-Grafikkarte 
                 • AMD bestätigt DirectX-11-Spiele: Battleforge, Stalker: Call of Pripyat, Dirt 2 und Alien vs. Predator 
• Battleforge: DirectX-11-Patch für den Online-RTS-Titel wird ab sofort eingespielt 


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Oktober 2009)

*Bonusmaterial zu GPU-Architekturen im Vergleich: Cypress vs. Fermi*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whitepaper mit Architekturdetails zu Nvidias Fermi:
http://www.nvidia.com/content/PDF/f...DIA_Fermi_Compute_Architecture_Whitepaper.pdf
(Und nebenbei die beinahe einzige Primärquelle zur Architektur)

Bereits pünktlich zur GTC haben wir ein Video des zur Fermi-Vorstellung gezeigten Physx-Demos in unserem Youtube-Kanal veröffentlicht, welches wir für Sie hier noch einmal eingebunden haben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyg9HgiD8X0


Auch der Cypress-Chip von AMD kann als sogenanntes "Computing-Device" angesehen werden; hier ein Vergleich der beiden Ansichten von AMDs Cypress-GPU der HD-5800-Reihe:

*Graphics:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Compute:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Speicher-Subsystem gab es einige Veränderungen vom RV770 hin zu Cypress: Jeder Level-2-Cache-Partition stehen nun zwei ROP-Einheiten zur Seite oder anders ausgedrückt: Sie balgen sich um die Daten aus dem L2.

*RV770:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cypress:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schematische Aufbau von Textureinheiten und Raster-Operatoren ist hingegen weitgehend gleich geblieben:
*
TMU:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ROP:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Praxistest des *Thermaltake Level 10*.

*Testsystem im Überblick*
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Leadtek GTX 260
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2 GiByte Cell Shock
Netzteil: Silverstone Zeus
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14

*Anmerkung*
Normalerweise verwenden wir für unsere Gehäusetests ein Galaxy 1000-Watt-Netzteil von Enermax. Allerdings ist dieses zu groß für das Thermaltake Level 10 weswegen wir in diesem Fall auf ein Zeus von Silverstone zurückgreifen mussten.

Weitere Bilder des Thermaltake Level 10 finden Sie unter Thermaltake Level 10: Design-Gehäuse neu im Testlabor


----------



## Henner (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Dr. Hardware* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 110.

Dr. Hardware - Infos und Upgrade-Möglichkeiten:
Dr. Hardware System Info

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Software/Tools steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 12/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur *Netzteil-Marktübersicht* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 72ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

• Antec True Power Quattro 850W
• Be quiet Pure Power L7 350W
• Be quiet Straight Power E7 CM 480W
• Chieftec A135 APS-750W
• Cooler Master Silent Pro M500
• Corsair HX 850W
• Cougar S-Power 550W
• Enermax Eco80+ 350W
• Enermax Revolution85+ 850W
• Fractal Design Newton R2 800W
• Silverstone Olympia Plus 650W
• Superflower Chrystal Plus
• Xfactor REX-750A
• XFX Black Edition 850W
• Xilence XQ Linear Power 850W


*Verwendete Programme*

• Core Damage
• Ozone3D Furmark v1.6.5

*Verwendetes Test-Equipment:*

• Chroma 63103
• Neutrik Cortex Instruments NC10
• Schallgedämmter Raum

*Test-Methodik (Auszug)*

• Messung der Effizienz bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der PFC bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der Temperatur (zwei Sensoren) bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der Spannungsstabilität bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der Lautheit bei 80 Prozent Auslastung
• 10 Prozent Überlast
• Soft-Off Leistungsaufnahme



Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Netzteile steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 12/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Günstige 2.1-Kracher* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 100ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*  Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*• Asus Uboom (noch nicht verfügbar) - Herstellerseite
• Creative I-Trigue 3330 - Herstellerseite
• Logitech Z523 - Herstellerseite
• Speed-Link Gravity NX - Herstellerseite
• Teufel Concept C 200 USB (nur bei teufel.de erhältlich) - Herstellerseite


* Verwendetes Test-Equipment:*

• Schallgedämmter Raum
• Creative X-Fi Elite Pro
• Crysis-Level: Flett
• Blu-ray: The Dark Knight
• DVD: Star Wars Episode 3
• DVD: Dolby-Sammlung von Beispiel-Szenen aktueller Filme
• Diverse MP3s in unterschiedlicher Bitrate


*Korrektur:*
Auf der zweiten Seite sind die Bilder der Anschlussfelder des Creative I-Trigue 3330 und des Logitech Z523 vertauscht. In der Testtabelle auf der dritten Seite sind die Fotos hingegen korrekt zugeordnet.



*Weitere Informationen*• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 12/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.
​


----------



## Daniel_M (29. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Ion-Mainboards im Test* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 84ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Korrektur: In der Testtabelle auf Seite 86 sind die Abbildungen der beiden Boards Ion ITX F und Ion ITX A vertauscht.*
​ 
*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

• Asus AT3N7A-I - Herstellerseite
  • Point of View POV/ION330-1 - Herstellerseite
 • Zotac Ion ITX A - Herstellerseite
 • Zotac Ion ITX F - Herstellerseite

*  Test-Equipment*
    • CPU-Z
    • Core Temp
• GPU-Z
• Power DVD 9 Ultra
• Blu-ray: The Dark Knight
• Cinebench R10
• 7-Zip
• Counter-Strike: Source


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Die Boards werden für alle Tests in das Mini-ITX-HTPC-Gehäuse Compucase 8K01BS samt 120-Watt-Netzteil eingebaut
• Temperaturmessung der CPU: Core Temp
• Temperaturmessung der Onboard-Grafik: GPU-Z
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme bei Blu-ray-Wiedergabe: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach 20 Minuten aus The Dark Knight, abgespielt mit Power DVD 9 Ultra


*Testsystem im Überblick*
• Gehäuse: Compucase 8K01BS samt 120-Watt-Netzteil
• RAM: Mushkin PCGH-Speicher (DDR2-800)
• Blu-ray-Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc BC-5500S Slim
• Festplatte: Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Tastatur: Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Maus: Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
• EIST  (Speedstep) an
• C1E/C-States an
• DDR2-800, 5-5-5-18, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 12/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## Daniel_M (29. Oktober 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Sieben CPUs im OC-Test* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2009, Seite 62ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*  Die getesteten Prozessoren im Preisvergleich*

• Intel Core i5-750 - Herstellerseite
 • Intel Core i7-860 - Herstellerseite
 • Intel Pentium E6300 - Herstellerseite
 • Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (neues C3-Stepping) - noch nicht bei AMDs Produktvergleich aufgelistet
• Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition - Herstellerseite
• Athlon II X3 435 - Herstellerseite
• Athlon II X2 245 - Herstellerseite


*  Verwendete Mainboards*

• Sockel 1156: MSI P55-GD65 - Herstellerseite
    • Sockel 775: Gigabyte P45-UD3P (nicht mehr verfügbar) - Herstellerseite
   • Sockel AM3: MSI 790FX-GD70 - Herstellerseite


*Verwendete Programme* 

    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)


*Aktuelle Infos zum Sockel-1156-Problem*


*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 12/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------

